# Anti Squirrel bird feeding station.



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)




----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Once I saw him wiring it up I couldn't watch any more


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Ha ha ha. No squirrels were harmed in the making of this video. But the guy did get a splinter putting the post up.

Ray.


----------

